
Huawei ARM MATX Board (D920S10) - universa1
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/huawei-introduces-desktop-pc-motherboard-for-kunpeng-920-armv8-processors
======
universa1
Originally found this on a german news site
[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Huawei-zeigt-
Desktop...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Huawei-zeigt-Desktop-
Mainboard-mit-ARM-Prozessor-und-Grafikkarten-Option-4607873.html) and it looks
like the sanctions for Huawei might leed to more alternatives in the desktop
computing space.

Original source looks like to be
[https://m.ithome.com/html/450665.htm](https://m.ithome.com/html/450665.htm)

